# Neve na Baixa do Porto



## Brigantia (5 Mai 2007 às 11:30)

Para acolher a primeira prova mundial de slalom gigante urbano

A primeira prova de slalom gigante urbano que se realiza a nível mundial vai decorrer a 12 de Maio na cidade do Porto, com a presença dos melhores esquiadores e snowboarders portugueses, anunciou esta sexta-feira à Lusa a organização do evento. 

A pista vai ser instalada na Rua 31 de Janeiro, uma artéria da baixa portuense com uma inclinação bastante acentuada, que será coberta com toneladas de neve artificial para poder receber a competição. 

Segundo a organização, a pista terá 200 metros de comprimento e seis de largura, estando prevista a utilização de 450 metros cúbicos de neve, criada pelo sistema Polar Snow, que permite o fabrico de neve natural em qualquer local, independentemente da época do ano e das condições meteorológicas. 

O programa prevê que a prova, denominada Optimus Ski Open, comece às 13:30 e culmine com uma demonstração de Snowboard Freestyle, acompanhada por música escolhida por disc jockeys. 

A iniciativa, que vai levar neve à cidade em plena Primavera, é promovida pela Câmara do Porto, através da empresa PortoLazer, e pela empresa Realizar.


Fonte: PortugalDiário


----------



## Brigantia (5 Mai 2007 às 11:36)

A Primavera tem sido quente, mas, dentro de sete dias, vai nevar no Porto. Não é engano dos meteorologistas os flocos cairão no dia 12, com a garantia de que só a Rua de 31 de Janeiro se cobrirá de branco. O homem dá uma ajuda à natureza para criar um manto com 450 metros cúbicos (m3) de neve, onde deslizará uma centena de atletas de esqui alpino e de snowboard na primeira edição da Optimus Ski Open.

O frio chega pela noite de sexta para sábado (dias 11 e 12). Doze camiões com 240 toneladas de nitrogénio líquido abastecerão a máquina do sistema Polar Snow, convertendo o ar e a água em neve muito semelhante à real. "Começa a ser criada no dia anterior. Vamos aproveitar a noite para produzir a maior quantidade de neve possível", explica Armando Oliveira, vice-presidente da Empresa Municipal Porto Lazer, lembrando que há uma equipa de 300 pessoas a preparar todo o evento. Assim, no dia seguinte, esta rua comercial da Baixa portuense estará transformada na primeira pista urbana de slalom do mundo com 200 metros de comprimento e seis de largura. Para assistir às provas, basta deslocar-se ao centro da cidade. O espectáculo é gratuito. O primeiro atleta entra na pista às 13.30 horas. A estreia cabe aos praticantes de esqui alpino (de ambos os sexos e dos escalões senior, junior, iniciado e flocos de neve - idades inferiores a 10 anos), inscritos na Federação Portuguesa de Esqui. "É uma prova cronometrada. Os atletas saem um a um e terão de deslizar pelas seis portas com bandeiras azuis e vermelhas. Quem fizer o percurso em menor tempo, sai vitorioso", indica. À noite, será a vez dos snowboarders mostrarem o que valem, ultrapassando três obstáculos ao ritmo da música de dj's. A perícia e o risco na prova de figuras (freestyle) serão testados por um júri. A iniciativa surge da parceria da Porto Lazer com outras empresas do Norte. "Queremos ter acontecimentos que animem a cidade, promovam a Baixa e provoquem choque e contraste. Aparecer neve em Maio na cidade é algo inédito", adianta Armando Oliveira, assinalando o interesse crescente dos portugueses pelos desportos de Inverno. "Os patrocinadores (Optimus, Pedras Salgadas e Super Bock) permitem montar estes eventos sem grande despesa para a Porto Lazer", conclui. Carla Sofia Luz 


Fonte: Jornal de Notícias


----------



## Brigantia (5 Mai 2007 às 11:48)

Neve chega ao Porto na Primavera







Optimus Ski Open: o primeiro Slalom gigante urbano do Mundo, realiza-se já no dia 12 de Maio.

A Rua 31 de Janeiro, no Porto, vai encher-se com toneladas de neve para receber, no próximo dia 12 de Maio, o Optimus Ski Open, a primeira prova de ski vertente Slalom gigante urbano.

Esta competição, pioneira no nosso país, na Europa e no Mundo, na qual irão competir os melhores atletas nacionais federados pela Federação Portuguesa de Esqui e os melhores snowboarders portugueses, realizar-se–á numa pista de 200 metros de comprimento e 6 m de largura, especialmente criada para o efeito.

O Optimus Ski Open que tem como principais objectivos, potenciar a modalidade de ski junto do grande público e trazer à cidade do Porto uma categoria de eventos únicos e inovadores, oferece ainda um espectáculo extraordinário ao público e representa um grande desafio logístico e operacional para a organização.

Na iniciativa será utilizado o sistema Polar Snow, que possibilita o fabrico de neve real em qualquer parte do mundo, independentemente da altura do ano ou das condições meteorológicas. Na rua 31 de Janeiro serão utilizados cerca de 450 m3 de neve.

A prova terá início às 13h30 e ao longo de todo o dia o público também poderá contar com um programa completo de actividades de animação que culminará com uma demonstração de Snowboard Freestyle com DJ Session.

O Optimus Ski Open que envolverá na sua produção mais de 300 pessoas é promovido PortoLazer, EM e pela Realizar, e conta com o patrocínio oficial da Optimus, Pedras Salgadas e Super Bock, e El Corte Inglês.



Fonte: www.portolazer.pt


Para acompanhar o evento: 
http://www.cm-porto.pt/gen.pl?p=agenda&day=2007-05-12
http://www.portolazer.pt


----------



## Tiagofsky (5 Mai 2007 às 12:42)

Muito bom!E eu que sou de cá nao sabia desse evento!   Na noite de dia 11 vai ser um vê se te avias!Rally na alameda do estadio do dragao(super especial do rally FCP), este evento e a Queima...Vai la vai!


----------



## Brigantia (12 Mai 2007 às 11:22)

Hoje, há neve na cidade do Porto. "Optimus Ski Open", o primeiro slalom gigante urbano do mundo, é o motivo do facto, aparentemente, insólito. Durante todo o dia, a Rua 31 de Janeiro pinta-se de branco para acolher a iniciativa inédita em Portugal. Na produção de neve foram usadas 250 toneladas de nitrogénio. Para o efeito, foi, também, construída uma pista de 450 metros quadrados. Segundo João Morais, da Realizar, empresa responsável pela organização do evento, esta competição é a "concretização de um sonho antigo". É por volta das 13 horas que se dá início ao primeiro e segundo rounds da prova de ski, sendo que cada atleta tem direito a fazer duas descidas. A meio da tarde, serão entregues os prémios aos melhores classificados. Mas a animação está garantida para todo o dia participantes e espectadores terão momentos repletos de boa disposição e muitas surpresas. Às 17.30 horas alguns clientes Optimus serão premiados com uma aula da modalidade. Para a noite está reservada uma demostração de Freestyle Snowboard e uma DJ Session. Junto à Estação de S. Bento, estará construído um anfiteatro para que se tenha vista privilegiada da prova. A iniciativa é organizada, também, pela empresa municipal Porto Lazer. Espera-se que, ao longo do dia, milhares de pessoas se juntem à festa. 


Copyright © Jornal de Noticias


----------

